# Smaller Rivers and Streams



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey all, I have heard that the Buffallo River can and has produced some nice walleyes in the spring time. Some say it is by the bridge off of hwy 10, have any of you heard of that? When I grew up as a kid in Southern IL, we used find a stream and just start walking and wading looking for the deep holes that held the Smallies and some Large mouth bass. Have any of you done that around here?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Where is the buffalo river and how big is it.I know a few people that every spring take canoes down the heart river south of Mandan and they do the same thing as you do in waders.They look for the deeper holes and when they find one they pull up to shore and fish um.And they catch a lot of smallies and walleye.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Buffalo is located east of Fargo about 5-10 miles


----------

